# Der Nr.1 Hit an eurem Geburtstag



## Dragonsóul (26. September 2011)

Da ich das hier in anderen Foren auch schon öfter mal gesehen habe und recht lustig finde muss des jetzt auch hier her 

Die Sache ist ganz einfach

Ihr klickt hier auf diesen http://www.nr1finder.de/ da, 
tippt euren Geburtstag ein und last dann den Rest der Comm wissen was an diesem Tag "modern" war XD

Bei mir war es der Mike Krüger mit dem unschlagbaren Hit... "Der Nippel"





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gGa07U1WQYo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Trolligerand (26. September 2011)

oh auch ein junikind aus dem jahr 1980? ^^
am 16.juni 1980 war nämlich auch Mike Krüger Der Nippel nr 1


----------



## Dragonsóul (26. September 2011)

das zeugt doch von quallität


----------



## Arosk (26. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SjJwqDa1QVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## win3ermute (26. September 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5JHGi0awgc[/youtube]


----------



## Dominau (26. September 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E-DZ0KtR3RY&ob=av2e


----------



## Dracun (26. September 2011)

Jetzt weiß ich warum ich das Lied immer noch so genial finde 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=GFsrxxK7fOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (26. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=cpUV1SCU96c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Yey ...


----------



## Schrottinator (26. September 2011)

OMG!   





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OuUlCxCyTZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Let's do the twist!


----------



## Resch (27. September 2011)

Mhhhh -.-

*Looking For Freedom*[font="Arial, Times"] [/font]
[font="Arial, Times"]David Hasselhoff [/font]


----------



## Gazeran (27. September 2011)

Saturday Night - Whigfield... Omg


----------



## Wolfmania (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2011)

Pink Floyd - Another Brick In The Wall.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8F3GlAwJh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Winipek (27. September 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NDOs_JG4GFw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Tja, bei mir weigert sich sogar Youtube das Lied zu spielen ...


----------



## Beckenblockade (27. September 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und Spectrumizer gewinnt den Thread.


----------



## spectrumizer (27. September 2011)

Juhu


----------



## Edou (27. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Saturday Night - Whigfield... Omg


this...omg -.-


----------



## Gazeran (27. September 2011)

Edou schrieb:


> this...omg -.-


Du auch? xD


----------



## Edou (27. September 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Du auch? xD


Jep....3.11.94...:s


----------



## Selor Kiith (27. September 2011)

Yikes!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n2aMaMkDwTA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2011)

Dominau schrieb:


> [video]http://www.youtube.c...0KtR3RY&ob=av2e[/video]



Genau das


----------



## iShock (28. September 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...



^this :O


----------



## MasterXoX (28. September 2011)

wtf




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sN62PAKoBfE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kamsi (28. September 2011)

www.youtube.com/watch?v=0uQtrov990U

Verdammt ich fühl mich alt ^^ wo die anderen hier songs aus den 90igern bekommen bzw noch den 00ern 


enbetten geht nicht - ist bette david eyes ^^


----------



## yves1993 (8. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=N3SLBi8BE7o

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Herrliches Sauflied


----------



## seanbuddha (10. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=en_Z0wrTias

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Sting ftw


----------



## Littletall (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich bin am 19.03.1986 geboren.

Und was war da der Hit? Modern Talking! Mit Brother Louie.

Dabei klingt doch jeder Song von denen gleich *lach*


----------



## Ellesmere (12. Oktober 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> __ Youtube
> - Eingebundener Inhalt
> 
> 
> ...




Da swar doch nie und nimmer ein Nr. 1 Hit!?


----------



## Reflox (12. Oktober 2011)

Ellesmere schrieb:


> Da swar doch nie und nimmer ein Nr. 1 Hit!?



Nö, wars nicht. Hat wohl jemand das Spiel nicht verstanden 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ER9bo0UR440

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Magogan (14. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir (25.08.93): http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001SQM15C


----------



## Berserkius (20. Oktober 2011)

Bin am 13.09.1982 geb.










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ach du Schei%e


----------



## ReadyToFall_24 (26. Oktober 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7YAEWrnOtrY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Jaaaa /:


----------



## Cannibal Cleef (4. November 2011)

23. August 1991.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FtO3FxLaqhU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Stevesteel (7. November 2011)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=e6dp1Ib5mGE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Hm, ich glaube, bisher bin ich der älteste


----------

